

So Why That Chip, Mr GCHQ? - praeivis
https://medium.com/@nweaver/so-why-that-chip-mr-gchq-4b789147ee53

======
DamnYuppie
If you were unaware how or if a piece of computer equipment was modified, and
said equipment had accessed very sensitive information, and you were charged
with ensuring it was all destroyed how would you do it? I would think the
simplest and, relatively, full proof approach would be to recursively destroy
every piece of equipment and anything that it had touched.

Probably no more rhyme or reason behind it other then that. Of course given
that logic they could have simply burned the whole building to the ground so
we should give them credit for showing some restraint ;)

